# My first youtube clip



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Nothing special, just want to share my first clip.






PS: how do I embed the clip in this post? Tried a few things and none worked.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Awesome video and shrimp.

What equipment are you using? I might get my wife to sell her D90 for something like your!

Is that your dream blue? Is it a Rili?

Can you tell me a little more about it?

Thanks.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Equipment: iPhone 4 with $5 macro lens 
It works well but can't adjust the focusing distance so that video had to end when the shrimp ran out of focus ;-) Keep you D90 ;-)

Yeah, it's my dreamy blue. So my understanding (anyone pls correct me as I was told different things and myself is confused)
cherry -> rilli -> blue rilli -> blue velvet -> dreamy blue or carbon rilli

Some of my dreamy blue show the same colour/pattern as carbon rilli, except maybe the middle section has a light blue hue instead of translucent.

A word of warning : I used to think all Neos are bullet-proof until I had these. Makes upkeep harder but I take it as a challenge. However, not as hard as CRS or not even close to Taiwan bees.

PS: Just to add to the clarity (or confusion), blue pearl is from snowball, not the same shrimps.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> Equipment: iPhone 4 with $5 macro lens
> It works well but can't adjust the focusing distance so that video had to end when the shrimp ran out of focus ;-) Keep you D90 ;-)


It goes to show that it's the mechanic and not his tool!

I don't understand what's said below...


randy said:


> cherry -> rilli -> blue rilli -> blue velvet -> dreamy blue or carbon rilli


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

cherry -> rilli -> blue rilli -> blue velvet -> dreamy blue or carbon rilli

the -> is just selectively breeding. So rillis are from cherry, blue rilli from regular (red) rillie, and so on.

PS: that's just my understanding, but it's definitely possible to bypass a few steps in between, and even step backward (such as from dreamy blue offspring to pick out better blue velvet)


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice blue. Shrimp looks great. What is the age of maturity for them. Early or later?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

PerryW said:


> Nice blue. Shrimp looks great. What is the age of maturity for them. Early or later?


Not sure how old these are, I have had them in the tank for 2 months now and they started to get berried a month ago. They are still on the small side though but I'm sure after one or two berries the female will grow bigger like other Neos.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice vid Randy. Especially considering the limitations of the phone lens. Amazing detail though, the eggs and the head structures are so clear to see. Nicely done.


----------



## tomsfish (Jan 8, 2010)

Randy is probably correct in terms of how the end product of dream blues were created. Keep in mind breeders of fish or shrimp never reveal the exact ways to obtain a certain color or trait. Kind of like kfc or mcdonalds would never let you know every ingredient in their foods.

Just like Taiwan bees or black or blue tigers. I think most shrimp enthusiasts all have an idea what makes up the stunning colors but no one but the breeders or farms know actually what makes them so unique and special.


----------



## PerryW (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I have been keeping fish for over 10 years but fish which I love are not shrimp. . What I mean is with fish if you breed them and a pure strain they come out a mirror of the parents. With exceptions, but with shrimp you can get so many paths and strains. So glad I got into this hobby.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

randy said:


> cherry -> rilli -> blue rilli -> blue velvet -> dreamy blue or carbon rilli
> 
> the -> is just selectively breeding. So rillis are from cherry, blue rilli from regular (red) rillie, and so on.
> 
> PS: that's just my understanding, but it's definitely possible to bypass a few steps in between, and even step backward (such as from dreamy blue offspring to pick out better blue velvet)





tomsfish said:


> Randy is probably correct in terms of how the end product of dream blues were created. Keep in mind breeders of fish or shrimp never reveal the exact ways to obtain a certain color or trait. Kind of like kfc or mcdonalds would never let you know every ingredient in their foods.
> 
> Just like Taiwan bees or black or blue tigers. I think most shrimp enthusiasts all have an idea what makes up the stunning colors but no one but the breeders or farms know actually what makes them so unique and special.


Fascinating! In a way, it makes keeping shrimps even more interesting.

Is it safe to say then that further down the selective breeding chain, the more likely the shrimps do not breed true? And as Tom indicated, if the breeder did something special to get the unique trait, then the shrimp will not breed true?

If I was to buy a Taiwan Bee, chances are I will have to buy more in the future as I won't get offspring that are bred true?

This is all very interesting, and I blame Igor's PFR and Yellow that started this whole journey for me.

I mind as well stray from this thread a little to say thank you to all of the shrimpers for their help, sharing of experience, and guidance without the snob. Since it's Randy's thread he will be on the top of this list.

Furthermore, I don't care if it's a $5 macro lens, your (Randy) video and photos rock. Maybe you can do a post on photographing/video capture your shrimps.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

LTPGuy and all, I'm flattered. This is a fantastic hobby with endless things to try. I'm myself doing a few projects and it's so satisfying to see they progressing. There are so many things to learn and so much information to share, and for people who I have the opportunities to exchange information you should know I don't withhold information I have. They are not always correct as I am also trying to verifying the "theories", but I do let you know if what I say is "theory" or "verified truth". 

LTPGuy, not all shrimps breed true and it's a complicated thing to understand. Some do breed true or very close to true but it's hard to list all in a post. I can tell you though, Taiwan bee x Taiwan bee will get you 99.99% of Taiwan bees, (and don't be afraid of that 0.01% because you may get something even nicer). I'm doing a project to breed Taiwan bees in an alternative way and very happy with the progress so far, will share once I get more repeated results.

Another thing I'd recommend people is to attend shrimp meets. There are a couple going on and not only you get to meet the guys and gals in person, it's much easier to exchange information and get questions answered there. Not to mention the free stuff you can get ;-)


----------

